# My Tax return



## jerseyhunter (Jan 21, 2013)

I just received my tax return for 2011 back from the IRS. It puzzles me!!!
They are questioning how many dependents I claimed.
I guess it was because of my response to the question: "List all dependents?"

I replied: 12 million illegal immigrants; 3 million crack heads; 42 million unemployed people on food stamps, 2 million people in over 243 prisons; Half of Mexico; and 535 persons in the U.S. House and Senate."

They said this was NOT an acceptable answer.
I KEEP ASKING MYSELF, WHO THE HECK DID I MISS?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 21, 2013)

300 million recipients of the new healthcare system.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 21, 2013)

So true it's funny.


----------



## roger shoaf (Jan 28, 2013)

jerseyhunter said:


> I just received my tax return for 2011 back from the IRS. It puzzles me!!!
> They are questioning how many dependents I claimed.
> I guess it was because of my response to the question: "List all dependents?"
> 
> ...


I for one see why they were so upset, you didn't include civil servants.


----------

